# Where to find Vampire Shrimp again?



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

So I am looking agian..

Currently Vaughn and North York Big Als are sold out..  Been calling them 2-3 weeks straight still no vamps...


Scarborough/Barrie is too far for me 


Anyone can confirm if they seen one of these anywhere? Big als when they do.. have them (rarely see them) they are 12.99...


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I got some at BA Oakville, but that was some time ago.


----------



## elizabean (Jun 7, 2010)

Big Al's in Scarborough has them, quite expensive though at 16.99 each x.x


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Ouch, I paid $7 each for mine.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

elizabean said:


> Big Al's in Scarborough has them, quite expensive though at 16.99 each x.x


wow did they raise the price or something? i got my last one there for 12.99 O_O


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Darkside said:


> Ouch, I paid $7 each for mine.


where? ^_^ care to share? lol


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Canadianbettas said:


> where? ^_^ care to share? lol


 BA Oakville see Darkside's other post above


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

dl88dl said:


> BA Oakville see Darkside's other post above


doh  lol didnt realize they were same ppl...

im gonna keep bugging northyork and vaughn till they get it and ill go buy one asap. maybe even two lol

I tried newmarket but the guy said he if orders it will be end of september or something ..


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

elizabean said:


> Big Al's in Scarborough has them, quite expensive though at 16.99 each x.x


I believe at that price they were labeled as XL Vampire Shrimp. We were wondering if they're large cause they're old or large due to some specific lineage.


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

I was into the BA in Oakville today and they had five I belive and they looked really quite nice.


----------

